# Buying an apartment in Portugal



## Costa70 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm a 52 year old retired Canadian and I'm interested in buying an apartment essentially to spend part of winter over there. It would be a small apartment in the range of 60k Euro max. I would be spending between 2 to 3 months over there, so a D7 visa wouldn't work because to my understanding I have to spend 6 months in the country.

Would purchasing this apartment enable me to get a residency and open a bank account in Portugal. Being a Canadian I believe I can get 90 days visit visa but that doesn't enable me to open a bank account as a resident, to my understanding.

What are my options here?


----------

